# Wie kann ich einen Rahmen erstellen?



## Spidercar (13. Mai 2004)

Hallo Zusammen

Bin noch am lernen beim Photoshop.Deshalb ein blutiger Anfänger 
Habe eine Frage,wie kann ich einen Rahmen für ein Avatar erstellen?
Währe froh wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.
Wichtig:habe Photoshop 5,5

Gruss Spidercar


----------



## Leola13 (13. Mai 2004)

Hai,

SUCHEN 

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Spidercar (13. Mai 2004)

Danke dir....habe es gar nicht gefunden


----------



## subzero (13. Mai 2004)

Buntstift (tool) -> Werzeugspitze; Quadratisch; 1 Pixel -> In der ersten Ecke ansetzen -> Taste gedrückt halten -> zusätzlich SHIFT drücken -> Maus zur nächsten Ecke ziehen!

Alles sehr Easy!


----------



## KristophS (13. Mai 2004)

Kann man da dann nicht später einfach border=1 machen?...


----------



## subzero (13. Mai 2004)

Wie willst du sowas in einem Forum machen, das du nicht selbst erstellt hast?


----------



## zirag (14. Mai 2004)

Genau das geht nicht mit border=1
Mach einfach STRG+A (damit macht er eine Auswahl des gesamten Bildes) dann gehst du auf Bearbeiten --> Kontur Füllen --> wählst die Pixelstärke und die Farbe und dann auf " [ ] innen " stellen 

mfg ZiRaG


----------



## Pardon_Me (14. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

eine Möglichkeit ist auch: Auswahl füllen, Auswahl verkleinern und den Inhalt löschen...


----------



## calimera (14. Mai 2004)

Man kann doch auch einfach über die Ebenenoptionen einen rand wählen!
Doppelklick auf Deine Ebene ... letzten Punkt unten anwählen, Farbe und Pixelbreite aussuchen, fertig.
Oder gibt es die option bei PS 5 noch nicht?


----------



## loAdmE (4. Juli 2004)

hey ihr
mir gehts um selbes problem

nur mein rand soll abgerundete ecken haben.


da bin ich schon verzweifelt beim suchen
auch image ready find ich nichts.

liegt sicher daran, dass ich nicht so fit bin mit den 2 programmen


und deshalb wäre es auch sehr nett, wenn einer von euch eine idee hat

will nur um eine skizze einen breiten schwarzen und an den ecken abgerundeten rahmen zeichen.



CiAo
loAd


----------



## chrisbergr (4. Juli 2004)

Du ziehst deine Auswahl und gehst dann auf den Menüpunkt Auswahl -> Abrunden. Gewünschte Stärke der Abrundung einstellen und fertig.


----------

